# Talk about barn finds.....



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2015)

Went to look at some bikes in a barn today. Most of them will be for sale but a few like the hoppy.....well sh-t! But I'm on the top in purchasing it from the hoarder  In a few if not many years from now..lol..  :0... Anyway thought some of you would like to see a real stash of barn greats that won't be for sale but nice to look at...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 26, 2015)

Surfs up! What kind of longboards were those?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2015)

"Wonder" potato chips??


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been in that barn before. Got a few bikes out of it too.


----------



## ZOO (Sep 27, 2015)

"Real" Barn find? Lol


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

ZOO said:


> "Real" Barn find? Lol




Good question. The guy is a well known / long time collector in his area.


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 27, 2015)

Indian?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2015)

Real barn find... lol. Well maybe not.... But hoarder definitely.  Those bikes haven't moved in many years and money is no object for them at least in his eyes.... As for the cars, 50yrs in same spot is a hoarder.  I could barely walk through and it's still a week or longer before I will pick through bikes if that. I met him 25 yrs ago and they were there then at least 99 percent of them. A guy I know got all the junk frames outside.  Sorry no Indians wish!! Just lots of car parts.


----------



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Real barn find... lol. Well maybe not.... But hoarder definitely.  Those bikes haven't moved in many years and money is no object for them at least in his eyes.... As for the cars, 50yrs in same spot is a hoarder.  I could barely walk through and it's still a week or longer before I will pick through bikes if that. I met him 25 yrs ago and they were there then at least 99 percent of them. A guy I know got all the junk frames outside.  Sorry no Indians wish!! Just lots of car parts.




I've been dealing or trying to deal with the owner for 20 plus years...... Could only ever pry a few things out of his pile of stuff. And that took a lot of work. But what I got was well worth it. One of the bikes is still in my collection, and always will be.   Catfish


----------



## fattyre (Sep 27, 2015)

That Merlin is a bit of an odd duck in a row of bikes like that.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes...he has mentioned something to the effect of selling bikes to someone and is gun shy about selling anymore of them in that respect..That Merlin will for sale but not my cup of tea. He'll ask a lot of money for it.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 29, 2015)

bricycle said:


> "Wonder" potato chips??




I noticed that right away....the original Wonder bread company in Detroit is now the Motor City Casino!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 30, 2015)

Was there a white carousel horse in that warehouse by chance ?

Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2015)

No horse.. Lots of not for sale stuff..lol


----------

